# Church Information Software



## fredtgreco (Oct 8, 2009)

I am looking for opinions on various church management software/church management software. I would prefer a web-based system that would be "in the cloud," but could use an installable product. What I need is something that will:


Allow for maintenance of information of members (birthdays, baptisms, addresses, etc.)
maintain and print out reports for ministry interests/areas (nursery, building maintenance, ushering, etc)
allow for tracking of attendance, preferably by family, NOT by individual (e.g. 4 of the 6 Smiths were in church last week, 6 of 6 this week, etc)
integrate with MS products (Word, Excel) for mail merges
provide the ability to produce an in-house picture directory

I don't need (or really want) any financial aspects - we already use Quickbooks Online.

Here are a few that have been mentioned to me:

*Installable
*PowerChurch Software-Church Management Software for Today's Growing Churches

Church Windows Software software computer management accounting membership administration database Pledging tracking finances Budgeting accounts receivable contribution management NACBA Catholic Methodist UMC UCC Christ Lutheran LCMS ELCA Presbyteria

*Online
*Church Software: Fellowship One Web-based Church Management Software by Fellowship Technologies (Home)

http://www.fivetalentsoftware.com/

Church Software, Web Based | Church Community Builder, CCB

Church Software: Church Growth Management Software - ConnectionPower.com

ARENA - The Power of Community - Homepage

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Oct 8, 2009)

Pastor Greco,

Here is one our church is considering using. The biggest consideration would be having member information out there for hackers. The site itself looks simple, not simplistic, and straightforward for church software on the web.

http://www.churchofficeonline.com/Default.aspx

Blessings,


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 23, 2009)

FYI - because some have asked - we have not chosen software yet, but will soon. I am waiting for some input from a church member and then we will choose.


----------

